# Nice day out



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Went Monday with fishallyear to a spot up in Alabama. It was a gorgeous day but the bites were slow. I did manage to get this 5lber though and Fishallyear caught some nice ones also. Left that spot went to Karick I couldn't get one in the boat but Fish caught quite a few, but all in all it was a pretty good day just being out on the water. :thumbup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

good report man and nice fish! youll catch more if you wear fsu gear instead of that alabama stuff:whistling:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hell yeah! Those 5 pounders are some damn fine eatin'. Did you keep it?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

jakec said:


> good report man and nice fish! youll catch more if you wear fsu gear instead of that alabama stuff:whistling:


--------------------------------------------------------------
It sure would be cheaper..................... after the Gator game I saw the "We're Back" fsu T shirts 2 for $1.00
hee hee hee dad gummit ! jkd


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice bass man


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Emerald Ghost said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------
> It sure would be cheaper..................... after the Gator game I saw the "We're Back" fsu T shirts 2 for $1.00
> hee hee hee dad gummit ! jkd


 gotta rub it in huh. dangit man


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

jakec said:


> good report man and nice fish! youll catch more if you wear fsu gear instead of that alabama stuff:whistling:


FSU? :no: LOL I probably wouldn't have even gotten a shiner wearing that! Roll Tide! lol


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Emerald Ghost said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------
> It sure would be cheaper..................... after the Gator game I saw the "We're Back" fsu T shirts 2 for $1.00
> hee hee hee dad gummit ! jkd


@Emerald Ghost LOL too funny! :laughing:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Yakavelli said:


> Hell yeah! Those 5 pounders are some damn fine eatin'. Did you keep it?


Nope I let him go for another day!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Cathunter!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

If you want to get on some good size bass, Ron is definately the man to do it.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

GatorBane said:


> If you want to get on some good size bass, Ron is definately the man to do it.


Thanks Ed. Nate's a good fisherman too.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Nice bass man:thumbup:


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Looks like open pond??? Have to fish that place when it is cool to keep away from the snakes. Lots of fish though. We have a guy that lives here that got his arm bitten off by an alligator when he was a kid. He is probably in his 60's now.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Should be about time for a few Striper. What do you say? Promise I'm ready.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

GatorBane said:


> If you want to get on some good size bass, Ron is definately the man to do it.


Yeah you're right he is an awesome guy! :thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

thats a fatty, nice fish!


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

there is some nice crappie in that lake i also released my 7 lb bass in there


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Nice Fish!! Thank you for releasing it too! :thumbup:


----------

